# Penn 525 Mag (overrated?)



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I know I am going to catch a ton of bricks for this but...I am beginning to think it is overrated.   

It can get a ton of distance but what do you have left on the spool after you cast?

Lets say you are fishing from the Surf, cast 150 yds (which I am guessing it will do much more). With that kind of equipment it's a waste of money if you're targeting whiting and croaker.

So lets say you hook up to a big Jack, Snook or Tarpon. With 15lb test you can't horse him in. So you have to finesse him in, but you only have 125yds or less to play with before you are down to the spool.

I haven't seen another conventional mag out there that gets more line. They're all about the same.

Overrated is a poor choice of words - because it is the best of the best - may just not practical for long casts to catch big fish from the Surf.

Thats my reasoning and argument. Looking for your opinions.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have never used one b/c I am left handed but all you have to do is look at the photo gallery. The proof is in the pictures. !!!!all those huge drum and stripers. I wish I could fish one but I think they are the reel deal1!!!!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Its simple, match your equipment to your query. 525mags are probably most often used for distance casting for big drum, stripers and some cobes...i stress some cobes. 150yd cast from the beach with terminal tackle and bait big enough to target jacks or tarpon is a huge feat. You could always run braid with a 150yds of mono on top to increase capacity. I would think that in most any situation, a 525mag would be outgunned for tarpon of any sustantial size?


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

*Yes, they're just awful!*

And they have to be disposed of VERY CAREFULLY! Fortunatly there's a site for this near my house. Just ship me you awful Penn 525 and I'll get rid of it for you. No charge!

John


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Just about all the Reds I've caught in the Surf have been just beyond where the waves are crashing, not much distance needed for the Drum family they like shallow water.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Ain't many castable reels out there that can land a TARPON!!!! As far as drum and striper, don't see it being a problem with the 525.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, the Penn Mag 525 is over-rated, in performance and price compared to the new Okuma Contoura

Okuma Fishing Tackle is proud to
announce the release of the
ALL NEW Contoura Series of
conventional fishing reels.
Serious features, such as
magnetic cast control,
oversized stainless steel
gears, machined and
anodized aluminum spool and Okuma’s multi-disk carbonite drag system make this a
serious reel for serious fisherman. Add to those impressive features a corrosion
resistant graphite frame, and a stainless steel ball bearing drive system, and it all adds
up to a reel that can take all the abuse big fish can hand out, and that keeps coming
back for more.

Features
• Lightweight Corrosion Resistant Graphite Frame
• Machined Aluminum, Anodized Spool
• Magnetic Control: Cast Control System
• Multi-Disk Carbonite Drag System
• 2BB+1RB Stainless Bearing Drive System
• Quick-Set Anti-Reverse Roller Bearing
• Speed Lock Pinion Gear System
• XL Gearing – Oversized Stainless Gears

Specifications
Contoura: Casting Reels
Model Gear

High-Speed:

CR-203CS 6.2:1 2BB+1RB 290/14 (0.35), 230/18 (0.40), 210/20 (0.42) GR GR AL $89.99

CR-303CS 6.2:1 2BB+1RB 510/15 (0.37), 420/20 (0.42), 310/25 (0.48) GR GR AL $99.99

CR-453CS 6.2:1 2BB+1RB 580/20 (0.42), 430/25 (0.48), 330/30 (0.55) GR GR AL $109.99

Standard Speed

CR-553 4.0:1 2BB+1RB 680/25 (0.48), 520/30 (0.55), 440/40 (0.60) GR GR AL $119.99

CR-603 4.0:1 2BB+1RB 660/30 (0.55), 560/40 (0.60), 410/50 (0.70) GR GR AL $124.99

Okuma Fishing Tackle
2310 E. Locust Court
Ontario, CA 91761
Phone: (909) 923-2828
FAX: (909) 923-2909
www.okumafishing.com


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Right...It's nice to see someone trying to be an innovator out there. Here's to hoping Okuma keeps getting better quality! Maybe 5 years from now we'll all be using Okuma reels.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Only thing overated about the 525 mag is imo there is no better reel for that price you can get.
Sha's are nice but not near as nice as a 525mag


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have two 525's , a slosh 20, and a slosh 30 and I like them all . If I had to pick one to keep it would be the 525's. The 20 for me is easier to throw. I have the red and white brakes on it.'

I just like the 525 and the way it handles.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> I have never used one b/c I am left handed but all you have to do is look at the photo gallery. The proof is in the pictures. !!!!all those huge drum and stripers. I wish I could fish one but I think they are the reel deal1!!!!!!!


I'm left handed too. I've considered getting one. What's the drawback for us lefties?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> Just about all the Reds I've caught in the Surf have been just beyond where the waves are crashing, not much distance needed for the Drum family they like shallow water.


Such is the case with just about anything some point in time or another...but why do you think the guys CONSISTANTLY hammering 40"+ reds off the NC coast shorten their bite leaders, go to a cannon ball rig and have highly tuned reels? ? It aint because theyve spent the past 20 years catching reds in the wash. Id rather have distance and not need it than need it and not have it. Thus being said...I can cast further with my Pro Gear than my 525 now...theres a reel for you that will sling the boogers out of a bunker head that has line capacity.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Desperado said:


> I'm left handed too. I've considered getting one. What's the drawback for us lefties?


you have to reel with ur right hand.. 



Jesse


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Good argument Treed I agree rather have the distance and the power. But...(we'll put the Tarpon issue on hold -I think most reels with quality drag would reel one in)

for those of you who have caught big Jack or Snook or Kings how much line did you have to have?




TreednNC said:


> Such is the case with just about anything some point in time or another...but why do you think the guys CONSISTANTLY hammering 40"+ reds off the NC coast shorten their bite leaders, go to a cannon ball rig and have highly tuned reels? ? It aint because theyve spent the past 20 years catching reds in the wash. Id rather have distance and not need it than need it and not have it. Thus being said...I can cast further with my Pro Gear than my 525 now...theres a reel for you that will sling the boogers out of a bunker head that has line capacity.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

the 525 was designed for a specific application, by a man (Neil Mackellow) in UK- where long distance casting is an absolute must- and where there are few to no species in the surf large enough to spool the reel- even after a very long cast- keep in mind some very good casters can spool the reel on the cast, but the idea here is that a reel that is designed to hold 500 yds of line is too big to be an efficient caster, and in UK if your not getting to the fish your not catching anything, so what good does 500 yd capacity do you ? 

You may have the problem in Florida of getting hooked up to a large Tarpon in the surf, but go North and the odds become unlikely. For most of the eastern seaboard the 525 makes an excellent drum and striper reel, and if ya happen to hook into a giant shark- well ya had fun for a few seconds, but if your intentionally targeting tarpon or sharks- your nuts to do so with a 525, something it simply was (NOT)designed for.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> you have to reel with ur right hand..
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


Thanks Jesse. If that's the only drawback, then cool. Been throwing left & reeling right handed my whole life.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Surf Cat*

Now that was a good history lesson! Thanks Surf cat. It really brings it into focus. Don't get me wrong, I think the 525 is an awesome reel for distance. Its just the line capacity I don't think is the best for what I am planning to encounter. When I first moved to Florida I bought a fishing magazine and read how Jack Crevalle are like freight trains. You can have an hour or more battle to land the big ones. 

Throwing live bait here will hook into anything. I do have a Shark plan and the 525 is not it. In certain area's and on under certain condition (wind/wave making water dirty) you do need distance, but you also need line capacity.

Again overrated was a poor choice of words. It is the best at what it does. Just not practical for long distance and screamers.




Surf Cat said:


> the 525 was designed for a specific application, by a man (Neil Mackellow) in UK- where long distance casting is an absolute must- and where there are few to no species in the surf large enough to spool the reel- even after a very long cast- keep in mind some very good casters can spool the reel on the cast, but the idea here is that a reel that is designed to hold 500 yds of line is too big to be an efficient caster, and in UK if your not getting to the fish your not catching anything, so what good does 500 yd capacity do you ?
> 
> You may have the problem in Florida of getting hooked up to a large Tarpon in the surf, but go North and the odds become unlikely. For most of the eastern seaboard the 525 makes an excellent drum and striper reel, and if ya happen to hook into a giant shark- well ya had fun for a few seconds, but if your intentionally targeting tarpon or sharks- your nuts to do so with a 525, something it simply was (NOT)designed for.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Pro Gear 551 CS with a knobby mag =line capacity and castability 400yds of 20lb? Best star drag out there bar none.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

150 yards is an EXCEPTIONAL cast from the beach with a fishing rig. 

The 525 msg is a great reel for it's intended use. To be honest I have seen a 7'+ sandtiger shark landed on the beach with a 525. The odds were against it happening but I was there and witnessed it. For drum, stripers, bluefish and all but the BIG cobia the 525 will do the business in the surf. Great drag and good line capacity filled with 17 lb test tritanium.

The problem with bigger reels is that you lose the castability as the reel size increases. Daiwa 30 and 7500 abu's are about as big as I like to go, and still get off a good cast.

Tommy


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I am thinking just about any reel out there (with a quality drag) can land just about any fish (AFAW) (ha, made a funny!), with finesse. That's one of the reasons lite tackle is so big, and getting bigger.



Tommy said:


> 150 yards is an EXCEPTIONAL cast from the beach with a fishing rig.
> 
> The 525 msg is a great reel for it's intended use. To be honest I have seen a 7'+ sandtiger shark landed on the beach with a 525. The odds were against it happening but I was there and witnessed it. For drum, stripers, bluefish and all but the BIG cobia the 525 will do the business in the surf. Great drag and good line capacity filled with 17 lb test tritanium.
> 
> ...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*every reel*

has it place, but i was thinking why not just bump up to one of the bigger model in the "Penn line" like the 535 or 545?? i see that both of these hold a good amount of line....or don't these get the same distance as the 525?? As far as Snook,Tarpon,Kings,cobias that run our shore line (Fla) the Snook is one that will almost be at your feet, the tarpon will come close to the beach after bait, The kings and cobia will only come that close, when the bait pods are swimming the beaches....Out of all of these the "King" will test your reel and line really fast!!! he will peel off 200yds of line in a blink....and if you don't have the line needed, you will be spooled......But again it is rare unless you are targeting them from the beach....because if you have mono leader, it wont last long at all.....Fighting a tarpon from a beach isnt has bad as many think.....The thing is to keep pushing him, i have seen guys bring in some 100lb+ with some crappy gear....but they didnt let up at all.....I have never fish with a 525, but i belive in the right hands it could bring in one of these (tarpon,king) it won't have any trouble bringing in a Snook, they arent known for thier runs.....on a beach a large Snook is pretty easy to bring in....its when they are around rocks,bridges,piling,piers.....thats when they are a handful...stopping one from getting into these area is where your skill will be tested.....Don't forget not all fish fight the same, some just roll over once you turn him....and that is the key in fighting any big fish....(if you don't have the line on your reel) try to turn him as fast as possible...and if you do....you won:beer: :beer:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*nomadfl sez: Yes, the Penn Mag 525 is over-rated, in performance and price compared to the new Okuma Contoura*

You forgot to mention that there's a slight problem with the Okuma Contoura. It's vaporware, it exists only on paper; the guy who wrote the press release says you can't buy one anyplace.

They should have named it the The No Fish No Where Reel. Hard to put line on a press release and clamp it onto a rod. 

I doubt you are gonna catch any fish with a reel you can't buy.

I know. Don't tell us. Again. You field tested the prototype.

And Ed, if you can't land a big fish in the surf with 250 yards of line, you don't need another reel. You need fishing lessons.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Now i have to jump in*

"Surf" if you only have 250yd of line on your reel, and you cast 60 to 70yd of that in the surf. And then walk off 20 to 30yds back to your sandspike.....let see now you only have a little over 100yds of line (maybe) left on your line....(seeing that most like to use less then 20lb test line anyway) you can kiss your line good bye if a tarpon,cobia,king,shark grab your line.....cause they will run off 100yds in no time.....the king won't even notice the line as he is peeling it off your reel.......I guess i am way overgunned cause i have both my 6500 baitrunner filled with over 500yds of 30lb PP.......sorry but i have to Disgree with you on this one......i rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it....and we are talking about "Big fish" not whiting or pomps?? Big fish to me mean Tarpons,Kings,cobia,sharks....i will thrown in a bull redfish....for our northern guys anytime you want to show us how to bring in a shark,tarpon,king with 250yd of 20lb test....let us know...i for one would like to see it.....i guess i with you "Ed" i need fishing lesson


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Fishing Lessons*

Sign me up!  

This conversation has been good. I knew I'd get bricks thrown at me and that's ok. But I am firmly on the darkside now. Line capacity is important with what we can run into and some of the species we target.

Those other Penns JP 535, 545 and 555 are not Mags. So if one is not skilled with conventional, and I am not YET, it's going to take some blow-ups. A lot of the guys here use them for Kings from the pier.

But does anyone know how well the 545 and 555 cast compared to the 525?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The only species I use a 525mag for is striper.

For me, them bull reds get a Daiwa 30 or Abu 7500. Although some of my buds (who I respect a great deal) will disagree. 

I might cast for cobia with my drum reels. But if I'm pin riggin' for cobies or kings, I use an even bigger reel.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*New guy*

Well I can only speak for myself here so here goes. Years ago I used to surf fish with a buddy of mine. We used to do all of the tornaments in the Cape May county area. I was and still am a spinner guy. The rods and reels I used did me just fine. I saw other guys fishin tossing coventional. Yeah they had great casts in distance and they outcasted me EVERY time. They caught fish and I caught fish so it it didn't bother me at all. Stopped surf fishing and sold all of my surf gear. Flash forward.....This same buddy of mine says hey let's start surf fishin again and do the tournies like we used to. Well ike I said I'm a spinner guy so all new spinning gear for the surf. Then an idea, why not try tossing conventional. Okay now I'm treadin in dark territory here. I buy my first set up to learn with. 9ft okuma solaris with a diawa slosh 20 on it. After blow up after blow up and several boughts of total fustration and selling the rod and reel I started to do alot of research. I talked to surf guys, bait shop guys and read all kinds of articles on conventional reels and EVERY time the 525 was mentioned. Weather they had one or a few, it was the "go to" reel in their arsenal. Just about every artical said that the reel was the mosy "user friendly" reel out there. So I bought one. Haven't really played with it alot, but was has been said is true. Very easy to work with and very easy to cast. I got two more becaue they were good deals. Overated? I don't know. I'm still new at this. All I can say is I can't wait to get better with it, pair them with good rods and land my first fish. I don't care what it is. Just my .02.


----------



## beachman (Apr 27, 2007)

One aspect of this subject has not been explored and that is maintenance of the 525. IMHO I find this reel the best and have the least worry about constantly taking apart after 1,2 or4 trips to the (surf fishing) beaches. Also for the area in where most of my fishing occurs, N/E Florida, seldom have any major problems with the general fishery, That is not to say I haven't lost my good share of "almost" getting them landed.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Jetty Sez: anytime you want to show us how to bring in a shark,tarpon,king with 250yd of 20lb test....let us know...i for one would like to see it.....i guess i with you "Ed" i need fishing lesson*

I can't show you how to bring in a fish with 20lb test line, Jetty. I don't use anything that heavy. 

But here's tarpon I caught using an Abu 6600 with 17lb test line on it, the bait was in the water about 100 yards off the end of the pier when the fish hit it. 

Sorry for the black outs, but all three of my ex wives are looking for me because they like to eat fish, and I never give them any. 

There was also a guy and a girl having sex on the pier bench in back of me when we took the picture, so I blacked that out too. 

The fish didn't want to be identified either, cuz his mother was mad at him for getting hooked, so I blacked him out too. 

The sun was really bright that day too, so I blacked it out to keep anybody from getting sun burned if they look at the picture for more than 30 minutes. 

Every time these "heavy up" discussions start, nobody ever mentions the most important part of the equasion. The "reel" doesn't cast, and the "line" doesn't catch the fish. The operator does. You can't buy operator skills in the fishing tackle store, you have to earn them on the beach (not on the Internet).










Disclaimer: No fish were harmed in the making of this picture. 

There was no braid or Bimini Twists used in the capture of the above pictured fish (even though Yogi told me I can't catch fish because I don't use a Bimini Twist).


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> The only species I use a 525mag for is striper.
> 
> For me, them bull reds get a Daiwa 30 or Abu 7500. Although some of my buds (who I respect a great deal) will disagree.
> 
> I might cast for cobia with my drum reels. But if I'm pin riggin' for cobies or kings, I use an even bigger reel.


Jeff how many guys you know been spooled by a spot tail croaker on a '25 mag?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Takin the HEAT*

Been there done that on the 525!!! OH MAG Slider or Knobby? How much Line capacity? Casting distance? Where did the line go? How much you want for it? Your price is to high I can get it cheaper! WHAT are you sellin that reel for? Whats the problem? on and on and on and on and on and on and on! :spam:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It is amazing how defensive people get about fishing. Man just use what works for you, there is no right or wrong just different approaches to the sport.

I will say this (again),

I have landed (many times)blacktip and spinner sharks in the 125lb + class *casting* beefed up drum gear. 12-13' heaver, 17-20 lb test line, 60 lb test shockleader tiped with 4-5' of 200 lb test mono and a nice size circle hook. I've also been spooled by bigger critters. If you don't believe it can be done then I don't know what to say except come on down to SE NC and we'll go sharkin..... :fishing: 

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Jeff how many guys you know been spooled by a spot tail croaker on a '25 mag?


None. But I've seen them have to walk down the beach to keep up with em.

And I like to say where I hook em.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

BigEdD said:


> But does anyone know how well the 545 and 555 cast compared to the 525?


I own a GS555 and a 525MAG.

The 525MAg will smoke the GS555 on a cast.

The heavier spool is harder to start and stop creating it's own set of problems. At one time PennUK offered them in a Knobby version. The spool is setup different on the 525MAG vs the GS.

Now if you really want to see a big difference see how important balancing the spool is with a GS555 and a 525MAG. The guru's will tell you about how much better the 525MAG behaves with a properly balanced spool. Well let me tell you what a GS555 does with a unbalanced spool is pure ugly and it is allot harder to peel the line off than a 525.

Now most of the fish listed can be taken from the "surf" with a ABU 6500 or a Diawa 20 class reel. Besides it is fun to see that spool.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea, What Tommy Said....*

Use what you like. Me, I'm a 525 fan myself. I can break them down quick whenever need be, Clean them and have them back together quicklike. I know that everytime I pick up one of my reels, I have the same reel in my hands. No adjusting for fit. I dont have to thumb one or the other, take off a little line to control this over that... I get on one like I get on the other and I know what Im picking up. I dont shark fish _persay_ allthough I'll fight one to either one of us loses. Ive tried others and sold them. *For what I target*, its the best reel for the deal.
So, I like them. 17# Sufix Tri, 40# shocker, and in the summer all add 150 lb leader to the end of the shocker here in the SENC for the sharks.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I alway*

have fun, and i belive skill/luck will always win. 
"Surf" i hate to say it, but thats a baby poon on the beach.....even a tourist can bring one in that size and i would block my face also, if i was holding him up .....i will restate what i said, i didnt mean 250yds of 17lb test line.....you forgot to take off the distance you cast the line and then walk it back to your spike.....that being said you would have 100yds (maybe) of line left.....and i guess it wouldnt take much line to bring in that size tarpon....hell we call that bait in some areas i fish at i earn my stripe along time ago......i call it the way i see it, not a internet fisherman by a long shot......and i don't need any fishing lesson, but i don't make a habit of pointing that out to others like some do thanks for the blackout....i just finish eating and wouldnt have been able to handle it


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Really good*

input from everyone.
Ruddedogg - I remember my first conventional experience. It was my last. lol! But I am really wanting one and what I hear is you definitely want mag. The place I want to do a lot of fishing (St.Lucie) they're telling me someday's you need good distance. I know thats a 525.

Digger I hear you loud and clear - what kind of distance are you getting with your 555? 

Surf fish are ya picking on HellRhay? lol.

Tommy - I agree use what works for ya. I know it can be done, people are doing it EVERY day. A person may be targetting a certain species, but all fish eat. If you're throwing live bait at a snook, nothing say's a Shark won't bite it.

ANYONE EVER GET SPOOLED? TELL US ABOUT IT.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

You are completely missing the point, Jetty. 

The point is you don't need 800 yards of 80 lb test line to catch an 80 pound fish.

Even though 93% of the internet fisherman will tell you that you do....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Like I said above, some of the guys I respect a great deal fish for bull drum with the 525mag. 

And some even fish for them with an Abu 6500, which is even a smaller reel.

Yes, it can be done.

It's all what you feel *comfortable* using.

Yo, JP. You might have given me a new signature.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Not from the surf*

Got spooled once using a 7ft ugly stick with a Okuma CD65 spooled with 20lb berkley big game while striper fishing, chunking bunker heads a few years ago. Hit like a freight train and kept right on going. Saw it break the surface and gained a little but that was it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Surf*

i never said you needed 800yds of line of 80lb test (unless you are shark fishing for the big boys) a question was ask about the 525 and the amount of line it holds. I don't have a clue about that reel, but i notice that penn makes a bigger model. And my question was answer on why people rather use the 525. As for the amount of line on your reel, i been spooled at the beach by a kingfish, i broke it off trying to add more pressure. I been spooled on a pier by a blacktip (small spinning reel)....and have broken off a few tarpons at the beach, again they always seem to hit the lighter gear. I have been a toe to toe fighter when it comes to fighting fish....(I hated letting them run) But after having my butt handed to me on the beach(on both coast of fla) i went away from the heavy line and added more line. Alot of guys are fishing for sharks and doing well, by just loading up a good size spinning reel with close to 600yds of braids. (and they are not internet fisherman) I also said that some "Fish" might run that much line, all don't fight the same. So what is the harm in telling someone to load their reel up with that much line?? They might decide to fish for sharks, or they might hook up to a monster. And now they have the line to fight it with....Is it a rule that it has to be done this way....NO....but it gives the fisherman more of a chance now to land a huge fish from a beach......Not everyone has the skill to fight a huge fish, with limited line on their reel.....and in my opinion it would help....again thats just my opinion.......if you feel that 250yd of 17lb test line is good enough for you..."Great" but don't shoot down, what others have done by adding more line (Braid) to their reels.....i don't think you are getting my point.....let say i am using a reel with 250yds of 17lb test line.....i alway wade out to at least my waist to cast from the surf (but not at sunrise or sunset,nite) from that point, i might cast 60 to 70yds then i have to walk back to my sandspike another 50 to 60yds up the beach...i only have a little over a 100yds of line left on the reel....and i havent even fought a fish yet. Keep this to the fish that were listed....Tarpon,Snook,king.....The tarpons and kings that run the beaches, will eat that line up like it was nothing. The Kingfish won't even look back with 100yds of 17lb test....just wave good bye.....The Snook will be the only one you will be able to bring in......because they don't care to go into the open water and will hug the shoreline on you........i am not shooting your view down, i would just wish that you could see why having a large amount of line on your reel would help......but thats my .02 and if you feel good with only using 250yds of 17lb line on your reel. Then good for you, i will stick with being overgunned.....:fishing:


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I have 3 Mag 525s and I absolutly love them. 

I use them for just about any type of surf fishing including sharks. 

I do use a braid backing for capacity. 

Striper and drum setup 

150 Yards of 30 Power Pro and then fill with 17 Suffix Tri. I think I am going to drop this down to 20lb power pro this fall. 

Shark Setup

200 Yard of 50 lb PP and fill the rest with 40 lb Berkley BigGame Mono. When I spool up next year for sharks I am going to go with 40lb power Pro instead of 50 for just a tad bit more capacity.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*525 mag*

One of the biggest Cobia I have seen caught from the surf was caught by Tres on a 525. I think it had 15 lb big game on it.I fish the 525 some and I think they have plenty of line . I don't think that it is a bad reel. I like the 7500 abu for the most part it is what I fish in the surf but the 525 can hold it's own. Anything that spools you is most likely going to have wings or big teeth. Either way I don't want to catch it.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Just caught this post Ed. Didn't you know that those Carolina guys have a Jobu shrine built for the 525?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

Good one "Greybeard"  :fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Ed,Ed,Ed...your not likley going to run into a Jack in the surf that is going to spool a 525,even a big one. Tarpon,MAYBE. King,Only off the pier,and thats a whole nuther ball-o-wax. Cobia,Not from the surf. Snook,again,not gonna spool ya. Shark,possible,I have landed a 130lb Blacktip on a 525 mag full of 20lb Big Game, no Problem. could do it all day long. 
If your still not comfortable with it,go with the 535. Ask "Black Beard", I am pretty sure they have a knobby mag sideplate avail. for the 535, I know they make one for the 545. You wont find it on the internet though,ask Neil (Black Beard)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

barty b said:


> Ed,Ed,Ed...your not likley going to run into a Jack in the surf that is going to spool a 525,even a big one. Tarpon,MAYBE. King,Only off the pier,and thats a whole nuther ball-o-wax. Cobia,Not from the surf. Snook,again,not gonna spool ya. Shark,possible,I have landed a 130lb Blacktip on a 525 mag full of 20lb Big Game, no Problem. could do it all day long.
> If your still not comfortable with it,go with the 535. Ask "Black Beard", I am pretty sure they have a knobby mag sideplate avail. for the 535, I know they make one for the 545. You wont find it on the internet though,ask Neil (Black Beard)


 I guess we can all "agree to disagree" on this forum right??
Been dumped by a king with a 6500 yrs ago off a pier.. Have seen tarpon that would eat a 525 for breakfast.. Had one off Kitty Hawk Pier,that took a fully loaded 9000c to where you could see the black on the spool....As far as a cobe,had cobes try to dump reels with about same capasity as a 525,but in a boat you can chase..  Seen a couple of drum off Rodanthe (deep water lots of current) that could put the hurts to a 525 in a stiff current. Had one a couple of yrs ago that got over three quarter way down on a progear,which is well over capasity of a 525.. And NO,don't think I need lessons on how to fight a fish,but always willing to learn,even at my age..  
Simply put,use what you choose,but be prepared to loose... 
525 is a fine reel,Greybeard,but I'm not,as you say your typical NC native I guess.. 99% of the time you'll win,but it's that 1% that I don't like.. I love getting dumped,it's fun running the "ragged edge".. But if I felt it was a big poon,or cobe on the other end,and didn't have enough string,I for one,would be sick..


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You know*

after the "Cobia" statement, i had to go back and reread some of the older threads.....about having enough line on your reel and i glad to say i was right....(i am not going to repost a old thread look up yourselvesopcorn: ) Things that work for me might not work for you, but like i stated before, I rather have it and not need it. Then hook up to a "record" and just see that 200yds of line fade away into the sunset. I would also hate to tell someone, not to worry thats enough line for anything that swims outthere.....and have them come back and tell us he got spooled by a record "Cobia"...Thanks for the adviseopcorn: So if you have the skills to land a record fish off the surf with 200yds of line.....Good for you. But for us that dont want to chance it, oh well you know where i stand......but that just what works for me.....and i don't have to worry when that line is flying off the reel again that is what makes me feel okay out there, its not the law or the rule.....Do what makes you feel good out there.....research things, ask questions and then make up your own mind on what will work for you. Don't worry about what some here think, because alot of us here have close minds on some subjects :fishing: for the record, i hate giving fish line to run....i love to turn them hard and go toe to toe with them....but after having a reel blow up in the inside (braid) and seeing what a piss off king can do from the beach....... I open my mind  and went with the ample line theory...and even with that, i still find myself trying to turn them right off the bat old lessons die hard....opcorn:


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Just kiddin'. I just got a 525 and love it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The*

force is strong in me so i won't be going to the darkside for a long time:beer:


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I have four 525s. Generally fish three at once and the fourth is backup. All have 150 yd. spools of 30# Power Pro as backing. One, designated as the backup, has 20# Sufix Tritanium; the others either 14 or 17# Tritanium. I put the one with 20# Sufix on a 5-6 oz. rod when fishing bait for bull reds or if a Tarpon might take the offering. When targeting Tarpon I use a magged 555 that has 440 yds of 30# mono. With that same 5-6 oz. rod I lose distance with the 555 versus the 525, but the fish are generally in the near-shore slough anyhow. When the Tarpon are beyond the bar and out of soaking bait range, I will use a spinner. For casting lures to Beach Tarpon I favor an Ian Golds 8000 Surf Spinner or Daiwa Emblem 5500A -- both hold over 400 yards of 30# Power Pro.

Surf, I would be pleased to hook that 40# Tarpon.

Jetty, we have the same 150# bruisers in this neck of the woods as you have off your beaches.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

DrumDum, I didnt meant those fish were non existant, I was mearly stating the likelyhood of getting spooled by them while surf fishing IN JACKSONVILLE BEACH FLORIDA.
We have PLENTY of Tarpon and Cobes that will laugh at a 525, Slim chance of hooking one in the surf though unless your TRYING to by spefically targeting them. People dont hook up with Kings here unless your out on the end of the 1500' Jax Pier. But, DUH, I know a King could dump a 525 easily. 

You girls can sit and debate this all day, I'm going fishing.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Not debating*

just asking.....Don't the bait pods swim close to the jax beaches at times?? And when we get our mullet run....Dont you guys get the bigger fish chasing them in the surf??? Thats what happens down here....We don't get Kings and Cobia running the beaches unless the bait pods move in. And even then its a hit or miss, they really arent fish that you want to try and target. Cause you might be waiting awhile, but during the time that the bait pods move into the shallows of the beaches (early mornings) thats went all bets are off...and you might hook up to one. And when our bait run starts....that went anything and everything might be running the beaches....and when that happens down here, we really don't have to cast to far.....hell sometime you see shadows in the surf....and that when i wish i knew how to cast a 525, that way i wouldnt have to go into the water another quick question....what distance do you get with the 525 with casting "Livebait"....because i notice some people don't get as much as i do using a spinner...thanks for any info...i wish i could go fishing today


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Jack Crevalle*

This is one mean junkyard dog, pitbull, fish. Which is the primary species I want to target. The Bulls live year round on the treasure coast, which is where I want to do most of my fishing. When they hit and realize the are caught the run like a "freight train". Read the attached article and tell me if long line would or would not be a requirement. Thanks

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...29041&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1

In the St. Lucie inlet area you are TWELVE miles from the Gulf Stream. THEY catch ALL kinds of STUFF from the SURF.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I've caught JC on smaller reels than the 525.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I had a 525mag for about a month. Fished it 8 or 10 times and went right back to my Abu 7000's and 6500's. Sold it here for $130.00.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Digger said:


> I've caught JC on smaller reels than the 525.


What size were they and where'd you catch it from?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Spinners using 12lb test and 25-30lb class fish in South FLA remember on the beach you can walk with the fish. They have to head for the continental shelf to be a problem. Now the article you are pointing to is heavy structure and for that you need a crowbar.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

JC really arent that bad at all to bring in....they just turn on their side and use their whole body, but even a med setup should bring one in. Even 25 to 30lb that run the beach at times, can be bought in. And they don't really run you around, once you set the hook, they tend to run one way. And if he is big all you do is follow him up or down the beach......compare to other fish you have listed, i really don't rate him that far up there. He just wouldnt hang with a tarpon,king,cobia....and i would have to give the edge to the Snook, if they both weight the same. (From the beach) You put a Snook around piling or rocks and forget it, the Snook will flat out wrap you up alot faster then any on the list. Now if you talking about AJ....now that a pitbull of a fish......JC don't have anything on AJ....i would hate to even think what would happen if a school of AJ ran inside a inlet or the beaches....you talk about alot of lost poles....heh heh....hell with the 525...you would need a 357mag to slow one down...heh heh
AJ=(greater) Amberjack fla record 142lb
JC= Jack Crevalle fla record 57lb


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> I guess we can all "agree to disagree" on this forum right??


That's debatable....



Drumdum said:


> Have seen tarpon that would eat a 525 for breakfast..


I think the problem here, DD, is that we might be addressing the wrong problem.

I've never been bored enuff to actually stand on a beach and target tarpon, but if I accidentally hook a 150 lb tarpon while I'm fishing on the beach, I have *zero* expectations of landing it. Fun to watch him jump a couple times and break himself off, or help him break him off if need be, then get back to fishing. 

Same thing goes for great white sharks, sperm whales, giant squid, nuclear submarines, etc. I don't expect to land that kind of stuff if I accidentally hook it.

That explains why I don't go surf fishing rigged for sperm whales, I guess. 

But I think other people here are saying that they expect to land every fish they hook.

Maybe it's not a line capacity problem. Maybe it's a reality check problem....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> ... a question was ask about the 525 and the amount of line it holds. I don't have a clue about that reel....


Well, Jetty, when somebody asks a question about an Avet reel, I disqualify myself immediately from the ensuing debate, as I don't have any Avet reels and hence have no clue about Avet reels myself. So I know where you are coming from. 

I'm just having a hard time trying to figure out where you are going...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I was waiting*

"Surf" reply....i guess he was watching the discovery channel and saw a show on sperm whales....and you are right the reason i don't fish with less 200yd of 17lb test line....is because i don't fish for whiting and pomps....hell sometimes i use "Whiting" as bait 
There is no debating this issue, because as we can see you are fishing for "Smaller" fish and if you happen to hook up to one that we are trying to catch....you are happy to just watch it break you off.....Hey that's a good way to look at things....Me and others on the other hand arent, so we rig up for bear......and i might not get as many bites as you. But i have my fair share of avg fish... and now i target larger game....be it shark,tarpon,kings,cobias.....(heck even a Snook if he running the beach).....no reality check needed....we will just agree that you arent fishing for the same things we are fishing for.....thats enough of a reality check right thereopcorn: some people are just so hard to please......heck i have a hard time trying to figure out where i am going.....so how in the heck can i answer that :beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> That's debatable....
> 
> 
> I think the problem here, DD, is that we might be addressing the wrong problem.
> ...


 Actually,it's not a "reality check problem",to catch BIG FISH,as the man was asking about in his post,you have to think big... Here in Hatteras folks HAVE CAUGHT big tarpon,cobes,and yes I actually saw a king that was caught from the surf.. 
Not saying it is ANYWHERE NEAR commonplace,just that it does and can happen..
Like I said,we can agree to disagree,as I'm sure Digger,and Barty B feel the same,or we could debate the point for an eternity.. You'll never change my view,and from the sounds of it your view is you don't really care if you catch a big tarpon,cause as you said,you'd just break him off anyway.. Maybe I'm just finatical about tackle,tieing the strongest knots possible,strongest hooks,best drag on a reel,line that is the most abrassion resistant. Sorry for being that guy that really wants to land every fish that gets on my line,aside from sharks and skates,but that's just the way I am,can't help that.. The way I feel about it,we don't get that many bites to start with,so make EVERY BITE count..
Not really trying to argue the point,because I really have no point to prove.. The way I feel about it is use what you want to use,but if it is the biggun,be able to hold the tears back if you loose it because you did not have enough line..


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

The 525 Mag is a great distance casting reel with a good strong drag and its nearly bulletproof. For surf fishing, its outstanding. Far as dealing with giant fish in the surf, run what you brung and hope you brung enough. For all practical purposes the 525 is plenty of reel for us east coast fisherman, and the results are there to prove as much.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The Penn 525Mag is a FINE reel for just about anything out there. I love 'em. 

I don't care if anyone agrees or not.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn "Greybeard"*

you were right about upsetting people when talking about the 525  .....guys nobody has gone out of their way to put the 525 down. I have never cast one, but i have seen a few cast in my days casting it for fishing purpose not distance!! its alright but nothing that really "WoW" me......some of you guys are acting like we were talking about your "Mamas"   .....take a deep breath...let it out....now. Like i said before i don't have a clue about the 525, but when i said something about the amount of line it carry....holy crap BATMAN!!! everybody comes out firing away they are cute little reels but not my cup of tea.....that being said...i like big strong reels that hold alot of line....because i target bigger fish, so i would rather go with a bigger model reel....thats why i ask about the 535 and 545.....but some guys even shot these reels down.....use what you like, whatever catches fish for you.....but no one has answer my question.....how do these reels (525 models) cast livebait....do you still get the same distance?? again let me say that in no way i have put down the 525......i wonder if i get that upset when someone talks bad about my holy shimano 6500 baitrunner:beer: now thats a reel...oh no i did it now


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

This is almost as good as a my *Chevy will outpull your Ford * on a 4x4 mud slinging monster truck forum...

   

:beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Oh No*

you didnt.....you know my ford will pull the wheels off that chevy....been proven many times...because i have my Ford..... Mag  


This is all "ED" fault who would think a simple question.....would start something like this this must be a really boring weekend   ....Ed quit starting stuff  :beer:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

jettypark28 said:


> you didnt.....you know my ford will pull the wheels off that chevy....been proven many times...because i have my Ford..... Mag
> 
> 
> Not in this lifetime....
> ...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Tommy said:


> jettypark28 said:
> 
> 
> > you didnt.....you know my ford will pull the wheels off that chevy....been proven many times...because i have my Ford..... Mag
> ...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*last word*

It was so hot today, i was sweating like a poodle at Michael Vick's place     

has to share that, it was in our sport page today.....:beer: :beer: time to put this baby to bed:spam: :spam: opcorn:


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, I knew it when I saw the thread. But really what do you expect? If you read that distance thread, you will see they fish on the grass also. I ain't never seen a grassfish, let alone caught one. But everybody to his own thing. God only knows what kind of repllies you get if you say something bad about those abus or other bass fishing reels they put on surf poles.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> jettypark28 said:
> 
> 
> > you didnt.....you know my ford will pull the wheels off that chevy....been proven many times...because i have my Ford..... Mag
> ...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> .....but no one has answer my question.....how do these reels (525 models) cast livebait....do you still get the same distance??



They cast further than your 6500 baitrunner, I don't care what you are using for bait...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

greybeard said:


> Yeah, I knew it when I saw the thread. But really what do you expect? If you read that distance thread, you will see they fish on the grass also. I ain't never seen a grassfish, let alone caught one. But everybody to his own thing. God only knows what kind of repllies you get if you say something bad about those abus or other bass fishing reels they put on surf poles.



You've never seen a grass carp?????

 

Competitive distance casting is a sport unto itself, but it has strong roots in surf fishing. I was surf fishing for 15 years before before the desire to learn to cast farther drew me to distance casting. 

You're absolutely right, everybody has their own thing. I can say this without hesitation though, 
Learning to cast farther has given me another tool to help me catch more fish.

:fishing:

Tommy


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Right on Tommy!!

Its the same with trap shooting and hunting where a guy hones in the skill for a later date, but its still a sport in its own right....Amen!!

Heck!! the 525mag can cause some steam to be let off.....it happens to be the best selling surf reel in Europe.....all those anglers cant be wrong:fishing: 

Tom.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I was just kidding. Seriously now, the average fisherman I know doesn't have the time or inclination to learn how to throw a conventional reel properly let alone how to tune it. Most people I know use Walmart specials and are perfectly happy. My equipment is a little better than that but I'll admit I have been outfished on more than one occasion by the guys with the cheap stuff. I think we get carried away with equipment on this website, but then again most of the people on here are hardcore and gadget freaks. Sometimes I think we should ask more questions of the new guys asking for advice on here. Like where do you fish? How often do you fish? What do you expect to catch is kind of a dumb question in the ocean. With the shift in weather patterns lately, the fish patterns have also changed and the type of fish being caught from shore seems to be improving in size. If you don't have time to practice, a 525 is NOT the reel to go to or any other conventional.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Greybeard,

A quote from a friend of mine *"the more I seem to spend on tackle the less I seem to catch" *    whats catching got to do with fishing anyways.....not a lot! otherwise we would all be doing other things....a good day on the beach is still better than mowing the lawn and messing about tuneing a reel is still better than fixing the lawn mower     for some of us that is!!!!  

Tom.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Getting back to the thread topic...Id say a 525mag for (no experience, just a guess) a tarpon over 60-70lbs, type large (90lb+) cobe would be like going after a gizzley with a .243. It could be done readily, at short range, especially in the right hands, but most likely you'd want to gear up a little heavier. 

However for drum and stripers it'd be like taking a .270 deer hunting. It just fits.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*525 mag*

If you don't have the smarts to learn to use one of these you have no business running loose in public without someone watching over you. Heck , just that same someone cast for you.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Easy now folks, the man asked a question and lord knows we all had to start and learn,, don't know of anyone that started with a 525 casting 150 yards so no need to sound off.

And yea even I just broke down and got a 525 to add to the rest of my armory, will I cobia fish it NOPE but them striped ones better watch out.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Easy now folks, the man asked a question and lord knows we all had to start and learn,, don't know of anyone that started with a 525 casting 150 yards so no need to sound off.
> 
> And yea even I just broke down and got a 525 to add to the rest of my armory, will I cobia fish it NOPE but them striped ones better watch out.


chicken


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

As usuall this has gotten rediculous. The Mans actuall question has been lost in the quagmire of opinions that surface whenever someone questions the "Holy Grail" (525 mag) of surf casting reels. Throw in the usuall FL vs NC Bulls hit and down the crapper it goes.

*THE ORIGINAL POINT OF ED'S QUESTION*


BigEdD said:


> I haven't seen another conventional mag out there that gets more line. They're all about the same.


Simple answer..
The 535 and 545 have available aftermarket factory mag sideplates that you can buy. They work, I have seen it and throw both. I THINK (Not sure) that the 555 has one but I could be wrong.

So there ya go. Comperable, conventional, adjustable,factory mag reels that hold more line AND have somewhat stronger drag than the 525 mag. If ya cant land it with a 545 or 555 then get a boat.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I think its still within reason Barty. Its just that alot of the guys with any experience with a 525 fish NC and for their uses there find it to fit the bill nicely with casting adjustments readily made and able to punch it out there where the majority of the reds are caught here...and in FL, may not be such a good choice if fishing from a stationary position with one if going after big poons and type large cobes and kings. It's a simple debate. Just like any other reel, its not a one size fits all. 

Take a trip to SOL (Stripersonline.com) and look at the reels those guys use. Theyre using squidders and big newells and such for stripers??? No its not wrong but imho its overkill x2. They get the job done for them though. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

barty b said:


> As usuall this has gotten rediculous. The Mans actuall question has been lost in the quagmire of opinions that surface whenever someone questions the "Holy Grail" (525 mag) of surf casting reels. Throw in the usuall FL vs NC Bulls hit and down the crapper it goes.
> 
> *THE ORIGINAL POINT OF ED'S QUESTION*
> 
> ...


 Yeap,simple answer,progear with aftermarket mag job,30 series diawa with mag,or avet with the same... The ones you suggested as well as those three hold quite a bit more line than a 525.. All of those mentioned are castable reels,good drags,catch fish.. So does the mag 525,just has less line to fight him with.. 
As has been said,all a matter of personal preference..
And we can all "agree to disagree",*that is not debatable....*


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

At the risk of sidetracking this even further




> *TreednNC wrote* Its just that alot of the guys with any experience with a 525 *fish NC* and for their uses there find it to fit the bill nicely with casting adjustments readily made and able to punch it out there where the majority of the reds are caught *here*...


Right, But he is not fishing NC he is fishing South Florida. We dont need to cast as far as you guys do to reach most of our fish, especially Reds (Drum) 

My only point was to answer his question about a magged reel with more line capacity than a 525. I've been here long enough to know what OBX guys do and what FL guys do to catch the same fish can be VERY different in tactics but the results are the same when the fish is on the beach.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

nomadfl said:


> Yes, the Penn Mag 525 is over-rated, in performance and price compared to the new Okuma Contoura
> 
> Okuma Fishing Tackle is proud to
> announce the release of the
> ...



When did you join the okuma sales dept Richard ???


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> When did you join the okuma sales dept Richard ???


ROFLMFAO!!
That was Funny Neil :beer:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree Kenny....just get a pro gear with a knobby mag and be done with it


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Never expected the reel I talked Herbert Henze into building for the UK market would be the subject of a thread on a US with 82 posts and counting!!!

BB


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> Never expected the reel I talked Herbert Henze into building for the UK market would be the subject of a thread on a US with 82 posts and counting!!!
> 
> BB


YOU CREATED A MONSTER!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> Never expected the reel I talked Herbert Henze into building for the UK market would be the subject of a thread on a US with 82 posts and counting!!!
> 
> BB


If they were smart, they would let you keep designing reels for them. 

Like that 535mag based on its little brother.

Then we wouldn't be having this 84 post thread about line capacity. :beer:


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Black Beard said:


> When did you join the okuma sales dept Richard ???


Soooo funny......I meant to mention that to you the other day Neil.

Okuma is Chinese for Xerox    

Tim.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Some very good points made in this one. Has been alot better than some of the recent high thread count post on here.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

RockhopperUK said:


> Soooo funny......I meant to mention that to you the other day Neil.
> 
> Okuma is Chinese for Xerox
> 
> Tim.


Hey Tim,,,, what funnier than that are the long winded critques of the reel by people who don't even won a 525....Talk to ya tommorow, Tim


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

toejam said:


> Hey Tim,,,, what funnier than that are the long winded critques of the reel by people who don't even won a 525....Talk to ya tommorow, Tim



This thing is taking hold....I cant even sign my own name now 

Tom (akaTim)


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

RockhopperUK said:


> This thing is taking hold....I cant even sign my own name now
> 
> Tom (akaTim)


I was wondering about that myself Tom  :beer:


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

what's the big deal about 525, get the shimano aero technium 10000xt. it will cast as well and it will hold around 450 yard of 50# braid.  by the way i have 2 525mag and i really don't see any advantages of using conventional reel over spinners unless the locals don't like braid line.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I'd have to agree with you on all points Greybeard. Forgive me for using your post to start a new thread.




greybeard said:


> I was just kidding. Seriously now, the average fisherman I know doesn't have the time or inclination to learn how to throw a conventional reel properly let alone how to tune it. Most people I know use Walmart specials and are perfectly happy. My equipment is a little better than that but I'll admit I have been outfished on more than one occasion by the guys with the cheap stuff. I think we get carried away with equipment on this website, but then again most of the people on here are hardcore and gadget freaks. Sometimes I think we should ask more questions of the new guys asking for advice on here. Like where do you fish? How often do you fish? What do you expect to catch is kind of a dumb question in the ocean. With the shift in weather patterns lately, the fish patterns have also changed and the type of fish being caught from shore seems to be improving in size. If you don't have time to practice, a 525 is NOT the reel to go to or any other conventional.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I think the 525 Mag is the best all around surf reel ever made for a variety of reasons, not just one reason: drag, distance, durability, ergonomic, fast & powerful retrieve, price, ready for battle out of the box.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok ok ok theyre over rated. Dont use them. Ill take them off of your hands for $50 a pop. Let me know :redface:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*OH NO you Didnt*

("terpfan" what's the big deal about 525, get the shimano aero technium 10000xt. it will cast as well and it will hold around 450 yard of 50# braid. by the way i have 2 525mag and i really don't see any advantages of using conventional reel over spinners unless the locals don't like braid line.) 
Yesterday 09:30 PM 

  oh no the Conven over Spinner using braid "Debate" is about to start....opcorn: i always knew that "Spinner" were just as good, goes to show you what happen, when you listen to a fishing forum.........even i wouldnt go that far.....but i don't belong to the darkside 

"Barty" thanks for anwsering the question on the 535 and 545....
"RR" i will have to see that little 525 cast a live 5in spot, with 6oz of lead farther then my 6500 spinner to belive......i think that little thing will created a nest egg from hell before it can cast that.....but i might be wrong...i just havent seen it done.....opcorn: opcorn: hell those thing blow up with a good wind in your face, a live spot will really test it


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

> I had a 525mag for about a month. Fished it 8 or 10 times and went right back to my Abu 7000's and 6500's. Sold it here for $130.00.


Hey CS...you said that 525 had only been fished twice when u were selling it to me...u blowin' smoke up my arse to get the sale R wat? That really just shot my confidence in our market place all to @%#>@#$  

We are all fishermen (and women) here...it is perfectly acceptable to lie about the fish we catch...but to play used car salesman in the marketplace  

_No really sir...that real only has 15,000 casts on it, and it's one owner was a little old lady who hardly fished_




Ok...nuf fun. This is my first 525 (already had a 545) and I must say...I like it alot. So chiming in here with my .02 I'll say it's one more tool in my bag of trix...and the key is using the right tool for the job. If the job is getting the bait out to the fish, cause my other rigs won't get it there, I'll use whatever I've got that will do it. I don't care what the line capacity is, I don't care what the #test is, I don't care what species of fish it is just out of reach of my other rigs. I don't care if it's right or wrong! My job at that point is to put the bait where the fish are, cause I'm FISHING :fishing: 


Next, I have to agree with what (I think Ed said...i'm not gonna go back and look)...you can't buy skill and experience at the store. I have landed some big fish on light tackle. My most memorable light tackle battle was a 30" channel cat (that looked like it had swallowed two footballs) on a Quantum Micro Rod with 4# Trilene. This fish weighed over 6X the rating of my line, and I fought it in a current. Was I targeting monster cats with a rod that would be questionable at best for a fish less than half that size? No...but like Drumdum said I intend to land every fish I hook, until the fates/fishing gods decide it for me one way or the other. I consider that battle one of those 1%fish DD was talking about. Once the first job is over (putting the bait where the fish are) and u hook up...the second job starts LANDING THAT FISH  

This thread was a fun read, kinda interesting to hear everyones opinions. When it's all said and done, we'll prolly all fish the same way we would have before we read it...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Jetty I HAVE had blow up with my 525mag... 90% due to the beach troll coming up and putting my mag on zero when I was getting bait.

I have also thrown 14oz and a bunker head with it, and saw 4oz of metal absolutley smoked out of sight with it. Versatility at its best.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Tree*

i just havent seen it.....and i alway heard that was the knock against "Conve" that in a strong wind, they were hell to cast.....so i guess i figure that a large livebait would also be hell to cast...like i said before...i don't cast these thing and have only seen lures and cut bait cast with them.......So i figure livebait was a problem:redface: if i am wrong....thanks for correcting me....before "RR" get to me  I have seen them cast a lure a Longgggggggggg way out.....but i just hate looking at a reel and almost see the spool....and thats what i saw everytime, my friend cast it.....But he never has anything but those pesty spanish mack hitting his lures.......i was waiting for some big....but it never happen.....oh he didnt use it to cast livebait....and i never ask why....opcorn:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The 525 is a good sized reel for surf fishing. It would be nice if Penn made the 535 sized reel in a full blown MAG version. 

Most of the time the 525 has all the line anyone really needs. Yes there a few fish you can cast to that can easily dump it, but not many. Also on the beach you just need to turn the fish parallel to the beach and walk (unlike the planks) which most will do.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> i just havent seen it.....and i alway heard that was the knock against "Conve" that in a strong wind, they were hell to cast.....so i guess i figure that a large livebait would also be hell to cast...like i said before...i don't cast these thing and have only seen lures and cut bait cast with them.......So i figure livebait was a problem:redface: if i am wrong....thanks for correcting me....before "RR" get to me  I have seen them cast a lure a Longgggggggggg way out.....but i just hate looking at a reel and almost see the spool....and thats what i saw everytime, my friend cast it.....But he never has anything but those pesty spanish mack hitting his lures.......i was waiting for some big....but it never happen.....oh he didnt use it to cast livebait....and i never ask why....opcorn:


The reel dont know whether its live or dead...if youre like me and fish live bait you pitch it or lob it so your bait doesnt SMACK and turn sideways or belly up, if thats the case then yes, itll still cast it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i do*

about 99% livebait i have learn to cast good distance with livebait....(The braid has help out even more)....i do sideway and overhead...depends on where i am casting from. The Braid is a godsend and also HELL, if you dont take the time to learn...how each rig will cast  .......but with livebait/braid i find a slow arc cast and making sure the weight take it, will keep the braid from wrapping around your leader.....i see alot of new guys and guys starting out with braid do this.....If you guys use "Braid" on your "Conve" (525) do you have to change the way you load up on your cast???


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Someone call Homeland Security!! This thread has been HIJACKED about 5 times!!!

Seriously..We not only need a Shark Forum, We need a 525 Mag Forum!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*How can you*

say that "Highjack"  i added the words 525....kinda of a catching tune...525, 525


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*big fish on the 525*

Anyone who has caught many big fish from the surf I think will agree with this. 99% of the time a big fish will run out about 200 yards and then turn and run parallel with the beach. A really big fish may take you 500 yards down the beach, more than enough to spool any castable reel. All you have to do to turn the fish is get about 25 yards in front of it. It will turn and run the opposite direction. I can usually turn the fish and land it within 25 yards of where I hooked it. If you can follow the fish up or down the beach a 525 can land any drum, striper, cobia that swims. a 525 loaded with 17 lb test will land most anything on the beach provided you can follow it. Fishing from the pier is another story but unless there is grass in the water a 525 loaded with 16 lb cuda(I ofter throw 20 suffix if there is grass), will land about anything. I do agree that a 30 diawa or 7500 abu is a better pier reel,however I know some real good pier rats that fish a 525. I myself fish a 525 from the pier a lot in the fall. I think that a lot of people fish too big a reel and that it really hurts their distance. If you are allways geared for that once in a lifetime fish that is about how often you are going to get bowed up. You have to hook it to catch it.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Ok ok ok theyre over rated. Dont use them. Ill take them off of your hands for $50 a pop. Let me know :redface:


ill take them off your hands for $55 a pop


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

$60...Im doing such a good favor by ridding the world of such a terrible over rated reel


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> I agree Kenny....just get a pro gear with a knobby mag and be done with it


have you checked your bearings today?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

NTKG said:


> have you checked your bearings today?


??? lol


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> I myself fish a 525 from the pier a lot in the fall. I think that a lot of people fish too big a reel and that it really hurts their distance. If you are allways geared for that once in a lifetime fish that is about how often you are going to get bowed up. You have to hook it to catch it.


 Oh,got a few numbers on the boards with a progear.. Have in the past put up some goodens with sl 30.. My distance,for an "oleguy" ain't that bad,at least it gets far enough to catch one in most cases,and gets the "youngbucks" attention at times... 
You'll probably do well with that 525 now,seein as Rodanthe (with all that deep water and current) is almost unfishable..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> i just havent seen it.....and i alway heard that was the knock against "Conve" that in a strong wind, they were hell to cast.....so i guess i figure that a large livebait would also be hell to cast...like i said before...i don't cast these thing and have only seen lures and cut bait cast with them.......So i figure livebait was a problem:redface: if i am wrong....thanks for correcting me....before "RR" get to me  I have seen them cast a lure a Longgggggggggg way out.....but i just hate looking at a reel and almost see the spool....and thats what i saw everytime, my friend cast it.....But he never has anything but those pesty spanish mack hitting his lures.......i was waiting for some big....but it never happen.....oh he didnt use it to cast livebait....and i never ask why....opcorn:



was ur friend using 40lb mainline? 

or is he throwing metal 250+ yards?

cuz i dont know how u are seeing the spool on a 525 after throwing unless you are throwing ungodly far or using realllly heavy line.

Jesse


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*let me restate*

that....there might have been a few wraps of line left on the spool....in another words...there wasnt much left for me  after every cast....he doesnt use heavy line (20lb at the most) but he on the west coast (clearwater fla) but he did put it away, when we saw the "Tarpons" rolling out there....and got his "Shimano Cacutta"  (I wonder why) sorry i don't know the model....but i do know that my baitrunner got me the most hits that nite using live pinfish......thank god our fish down here, dont swim so far out ....its is funny how some people, do get bent out shape.....when you are just talking about a reel.....But then again we will debate anything that has to do with fishing....thank god for all the experts.....(not me).....i am a little fish in this huge ocean of knowledge.....be still my heart   heh heh let see what else we can debate.....i think this one should go to bed already.....a whole lot of ......:beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

oh man, im sorry if that read wrong. i wasnt meaning to be a pecker head. i was just honestly wondering .


cuz ive used a 525 quite a bit, and that bugger holds alot of line, and just wondering how he was throwing so much off of it that he was close to the spool 



Jesse


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Ok, I've read all the stuff here and I'd like to take another position........however, they've all already been taken except one.

*I think the 525 is responsible for global warming*:spam:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

can't fish today said:


> Ok, I've read all the stuff here and I'd like to take another position........however, they've all already been taken except one.
> 
> *I think the 525 is responsible for global warming*:spam:



 SOB!! from the sheer heat of the spool when you blast 8 n bait to the gulf stream?


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Black Beard said:


> When did you join the okuma sales dept Richard ???



Neil....be nice .....you never know where your next reels coming from.... just a bit of copy and paste...a bit of stroking does no harm.....

Tim/Tom As you say Chinese ...same as the Ian Golds

I also hear from the UK, that the AFAW blanks are made in China and routed through England ..... opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*penn525*

I like it just fine but more often than not I fish with a 7500 with 20 lb test. I have seen the pro gear's cast a long ways, great reel. The 700 calcutta is a bear to cast but holds a lot of line. Heck I guess it's all what you like.bottom line is the 525 is a great reel with a strong following. It lasts, cast great and holds it's resale value. The marketplace proves that. Is it the best reel out there? No ( that would be the blue 7500), but it for sure is not overrated.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

No ( that would be the blue 7500), but it for sure is not overrated.
Two different reels,,how about blue yonder vs. 525,Ive replaced my blue yonder and sold my orange mag elite in favor of the 525


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

nomadfl said:


> Neil....be nice .....you never know where your next reels coming from.... just a bit of copy and paste...a bit of stroking does no harm.....
> 
> Tim/Tom As you say Chinese ...same as the Ian Golds
> 
> I also hear from the UK, that the AFAW blanks are made in China and routed through England ..... opcorn: opcorn:


Richard aka The Poison Dwaf

Those quotes say everything about you....a tackle trade groupie who craves attention   Hell! if you had legs you'd be dangerous


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

RockhopperUK said:


> Richard aka The Poison Dwaf
> 
> Those quotes say everything about you....a tackle trade groupie who craves attention   Hell! if you had legs you'd be dangerous


Hi Tom....be nice ....try it some day opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

nomadfl said:


> Neil....be nice .....you never know where your next reels coming from.... just a bit of copy and paste...a bit of stroking does no harm.....
> 
> Tim/Tom As you say Chinese ...same as the Ian Golds
> 
> I also hear from the UK, that the AFAW blanks are made in China and routed through England ..... opcorn: opcorn:


Richard - It would be easier to be nice if you hadn't posted half the Okuma conventional catalogue on a thread discussing another reel!

However, moving on, do you have a problem with rods made in the Far East?

With a few notable exceptions the vast majority of rods are made in the Far East, do you want to pay 500 bucks for your next surf rod?

Neil


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Black Beard said:


> Richard - It would be easier to be nice if you hadn't posted half the Okuma conventional catalogue on a thread discussing another reel!
> 
> However, moving on, do you have a problem with rods made in the Far East?
> 
> ...



most customs are around $500 anyways now lol


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Man - I bet everyone is glad they don't have to read anymore.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Black Beard said:


> Richard - It would be easier to be nice if you hadn't posted half the Okuma conventional catalogue on a thread discussing another reel!
> 
> However, moving on, do you have a problem with rods made in the Far East?
> 
> ...


Hi Neil, How are you doing these days?

I wasn't the only one discussing other reels, and I was just bring to the attention of other people of what is about to be marketed in the US.

I have 2 Penn 525 Mags....great reels ...priced new at about $150USD

I don't have any problems with any fishing gear made in the Far East, that I have used ...I know some can use some improvement on their quality control. This Far East (China)bit was not started by me, but by Rockhopper (Tom) who likes to snipe at my ankles ...as he quite often says I'm vertically challenged ....but I'm not mentally challenged... I am sorry you took it any other way. opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Richard,

Those who know you from this board and others know you to be a busy-body old woman who likes to know everyones business, you snipe and bait other people on every board you visit, you repeat anything you hear about others to make it sound like you have some inside knowledge....you are mentally challenged...Neil took it the way it was meant...you have been bad mouthing the 525mag every since you started sniffing around the people at Okuma....man!!!! I bet they are sorry they every heard your name.....you are a pest! go away!!

Tom.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

RockhopperUK said:


> Richard,
> 
> Those who know you from this board and others know you to be a busy-body old woman who likes to know everyones business, you snipe and bait other people on every board you visit, you repeat anything you hear about others to make it sound like you have some inside knowledge....you are mentally challenged...Neil took it the way it was meant...you have been bad mouthing the 525mag every since you started sniffing around the people at Okuma....man!!!! I bet they are sorry they every heard your name.....you are a pest! go away!!
> 
> Tom.



So eh Tom.... Don't beat around the bush... What are you trying to say?

525 is a great reel and I love mine.
I think my ABU is nice and my 6500 baitruner has been bullet proof.
With very little practice on placing your thumb down just when the sinker hits the water anyone can cast a 525. It reallly is that simple.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

VICIII said:


> So eh Tom.... Don't beat around the bush... What are you trying to say?
> 
> 525 is a great reel and I love mine.
> I think my ABU is nice and my 6500 baitruner has been bullet proof.
> *With very little practice on placing your thumb down just when the sinker hits the water anyone can cast a 525. It reallly is that simple*.



Sho nuff til the troll comes along whilst ur cutting bait and turns the mag to 0


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Sho nuff til the troll comes along whilst ur cutting bait and turns the mag to 0


He has showed up before.... But I trapped him in a bunch of mono near the spool... cut it off and he is gone...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Birdnested the hell out of my 525MAG and broke the shock leader off at the bimini twist trying to eke out a little more distance whilst chunking half a 8 'n half a pinfish Sunday. I'd like to say thats the first time I've done it, but:redface:


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

RockhopperUK said:


> Richard,
> 
> Those who know you from this board and others know you to be a busy-body old woman who likes to know everyones business, you snipe and bait other people on every board you visit, you repeat anything you hear about others to make it sound like you have some inside knowledge....you are mentally challenged...Neil took it the way it was meant...you have been bad mouthing the 525mag every since you started sniffing around the people at Okuma....man!!!! I bet they are sorry they every heard your name.....you are a pest! go away!!
> 
> Tom.


There you go again Tom...sniping away, always sniping ....your shorts must be too tight....have you ever taken treatment for anger management????....

your reply is not worthy of a reply...Richard opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I fish up here in the Noreast and prefer the 525 mag reel. I just feel it is a good reel and under the right application it can be awesome. It does well for most applications and feels less awkward than the 7500C3CT for thumbing line back onto the reel.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*not over rated...*

bottom line for me, I'd buy another 525...

I also fish an Avet MXL and a squidda,

525 is a great fishing machine, good drag, dependable, anyone complaining about a reel being too fast doesn't have a legit beef...

When fishing for cobia I use the Avet spooled with 20# test, it holds a whole lot of it...


Daiwas are also fine casting and fishing machines...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Okay*

i will have to say we have way too many "Darkside" fisherman on our board
Damn if Penn ever saw this "Thread" they would raise the prices on the "525".....let see from all the info, this reel can cast a mile and haul in "Jaws" without any drag  it will turn anyone into a champion caster in no time....doesnt like braid that much......and you can trick it out to your heart desire.....whew!!!
You guys know that this thread alone, is going to get alot of guys going to ebay and thinking about getting one now.....even i went and look at one  ....but i came to my sense's, the force is still strong in me.....   
But i have to be honest i think this has to be a pretty good reel, to get so many people work up over it.....Damn you ED!!! heh heh.......good thread even with all the BS....:fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*The Poll Thread*

was an interesting discovery as well! About 85% or more use conventionals to some degree. If you walk a pier you'll find an overwhelming # of spinners (save for the guys targetting kings). What does that say? Serious fishermen or women (fishinmama - I know you don't use one) are somewhere on the darkside, :fishing: and are the same people you'll find on boards like this.

However, this apprentice (no I am not JP2B) is a convert to the LOT of LINE club. Even though the 525 is a great reel, my heart is set on the DAIWA SH30SL. 14/495.

Actually, I am an apprentice to all you who've provided me such great info. Thank you! You're watching the EVOLUTION of a Fisherman! Book comes out next summer, movie deal in the works!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Let's bring this old thread back to life . . .


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Own 9 Of them, all Made in the USA Models...*

Would not trade them for ANY other reel on the Market, never been Dumped, put 6 to 7 foot sharks on the beach with them.. Best day 7 over 40 on the Drum, form the beach, one 525 mag penn.. Lets see ANY Okuma handle multiple Citation Drum.. Only reel I have ever Fished with conventionaly.. Glad I bought a Bunch cause they ain't made no more.. The Squal on the other hand is a POS... 

JAM


----------

